# 3D Printing Projects



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*UPDATE* - If anyone else it getting into 3D printing, please use this post as a place to show what you've done and provide sources for your designs. I'm currently using TinkerCAD and a colleagues' 3D printer, but am finding more and more Audi TT related bits and bobs on various sites like TinkerCAD, Thingiverse and GrabCAD.

There are actually a lot of Audi related 3D items for those who are interested at MakerBot Thingiverse -
https://www.thingiverse.com/search?q=Au ... ant&page=1

Also of interest would be topics on the materials you use and their durability for your particular project. PLA is quite popular, but isn't all that strong or durable for automotive applications. An ABS-blend would probably be a good choice, but it requires a much higher temperature at the head and can be a bit fussy. Carbon filled Nylon is starting to become popular with more professional car part printers, but it's expensive, can wear out standard nozzles and also runs at higher temperatures.

But the materials and designs are out there for anyone who's interested. So please, share your projects! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I found this little item on the VWVortex forum. Pretty cool for anyone who wants to add a couple of accessory buttons, USB ports, etc. Very "007 Aston Martin DB5" - envisioning oil spray out the rear and machine guns out the front! 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... eplacement)


----------



## Xcession (Nov 15, 2018)

Interesting ... this is wasted space otherwise. Must get new gadgets which require buttons!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Played around with my colleagues 3D printer this weekend. We intentionally printed it incorrectly (upside down) to avoid the supports which results in cutting the print time in half so I could just have a test-fit part. We're using Cura software to manipulate the model which works well with the file the author provided.

https://ultimaker.com/en/products/ultim ... a-software

This part took about 1-1/2 hours using 1.75 mm PLA Filament. The first test article shown here is intentionally crap which is why it looks so horrible, but it's just for test fitting.

For anyone considering 3D printing hobby, here's a good review on a number of printers between $200 and $1,000 with the pros and cons of each. Some arrive as kits you build yourself, others are ready to go right out of the box. If you're thinking about making your own car parts, it's worth researching the best material and buying a printer designed for it.

https://www.tomsguide.com/us/3d-printin ... 24392.html






Another video on making custom smart phone holder -


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd rather see a print where you have a usb-c port in the middle of the base and can put your phone in it. No use for those buttons for me. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

That's the beauty of 3D printing; you can take the original image file, and modify it any way you want. USB port, AUX port, whatever you'd like.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Are you taking orders?? :wink:

The ideas what these two hidden buttons can be used for is growing rapidly haha


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Very clever,

The ashtray is certainly a waste of space, I don't even know smokers that use them!

I have my phone on an oemmount attached to the air vents for Waze etc. Love the idea of a couple of buttons, not sure what for....... but love it none the less!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Get yourself a 3D printer and the sky's the limit!  This, and many files like it, are available for free. Once you have the source file, you can change the dimensions, and do whatever you'd like to it. There are tons of free-ware 3D CAD files out there (e.g. Meshmixer, TinkerCAD, Ultimaker Cura, etc.) that are pretty simple to use and will work with almost all the 3D printers out there.

If you want to see what it's like to manipulate the model, follow these instructions -

Open this viewer -
Free online STL viewer

Then click on the files below. You'll get a message "no preview available" so just down load it. When the file finishes loading, you'll see it appear in the bottom left corner of your browser window. Then simply drag and drop the little file icon into the viewer window. Left click and hold your mouse to rotate the image. Right click to reposition it. The mouse wheel (if you have one) will zoom in and out.

DUAL BUTTON VERSION:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_AON ... WtpZmtNelU









*UPDATE* - If the Button Box Ashtray file is no longer available, you can still find a similar version of it on Thingiverse. If this disappears, just send me as PM as I have both files shown below on my PC.

*Ashtray insert for Audi TT mkII*
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2837863


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool, I had been considering doing one myself to add a second ciggy lighter, but dropping it in height so my USB plug in will sit below the cover height so I can close it, I do not smoke so the lighter is redundant and I will simply use the wiring off that to power the replacement. I also thought about adding a DAB unit in there instead.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

I thought i had seen this before 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1556961


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who wants to run OBDeleven, Torque or some other OBD2 App on their Android head unit, this might be a possible location for a hidden on-off switch for the OBD port Pin-16.

As shown below, Pin-16 is always on, so if you leave an OBDeleven plugged in, it will drain your battery. By cutting into the power wire, you could add a switch and de-energize the OBD port when you turn off the vehicle. Of course you just have to remember to turn it off!

This would also have a secondary security effect so would-be thieves can't high-jack your OBD2 port.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

More 3D-Printing joy. 

I'm currently modeling a phone holder to fit onto the ashtray.

It's designed with a small hole in thru the base that goes out the right side. This will allow the use of short USB cable which can be plugged into the cigarette lighter. The small small recess in the back is for a neodymium magnet so the phone can't slide out.

Some test prints will determine how much of a spacer is required and any other adjustments to the over all design and fitment.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

This is my 3d printed phone holder.










Steve


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice! 

• What additional mounting hardware did you have to create to attach it to the center console?
• What keeps the phone in place once it's in the holder - is it a snap-fit?


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

I used a dash mount. 
http://www.dashmount.co.uk/index.php?pa ... &Itemid=55

The holder has a recess, the phone slides in and is held in place.

Steve


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Perfect! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Do you have other 3D projects in mind for your TT? Curious which CAD software you're using and which 3D printer. Unfortunately I don't have my own 3D printer yet so I depend on my colleagues. And TinkerCAD is super easy for creating things.

Are you willing to share your STL file? Might be nice little project to try.

Now that the filaments have improved, and especially with the introduction of carbon fiber nylon, it should be possible to print parts like the package shelf brackets, etc.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like more parts are starting to show up for 3D printing. Trick is using the right material.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who's interested, there's a handy CAD file conversion tool available. If you're pulling models off websites like *GrabCAD* or *McMaster-Carr* and want to work with them in something like TinkerCAD, you can easily change a SLDASM into a STL file and import it.

Just download *CAD Exchanger* -
CAD Exchanger: 3D CAD software to view and convert CAD files


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I played around with the original Button Box, and have now created a single file with three versions as shown below.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Perfect! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Do you have other 3D projects in mind for your TT? Curious which CAD software you're using and which 3D printer. Unfortunately I don't have my own 3D printer yet so I depend on my colleagues. And TinkerCAD is super easy for creating things.
> 
> Are you willing to share your STL file?


No other projects right now.

I use solidworks for design, cura for slicing and an uliltimaker 2plus for printing. I have ABS and PLA available.

You can have the file but it's only going to work if you have a pixel 4a with a case.

Steve


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay, so the holder is specific to the phone and case. Understood!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

So it looks like the STL files can be attached by just Zipping them first. If anyone's interested, here's the Ashtray Button Box file. It's a zipped STL so you can import it into any 3D printer or CAD program and play around with it.

View attachment Audi TT Mk2 Ashtray Insert.zip


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just modeled a reverse camera mounting plate to fit over the left OEM license plate light. It's similar to the Motormax reverse camera I have, but would requiring drilling a hole through your OEM light in order the pass the camera cable through, and into the rear deck.

There's a slot where the camera cable can be routed through mounting plate and into the light. After which it could be filled with silicone or epoxy.

Unfortunately I can't attach at STL file, so if you're interested, just send me a PM and I'll be happy to send you the file so you can print your own. I'll have the actual 3D printed part available soon and will post pictures when it's done.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just got the ashtray mounted phone holder completed. The concept works, just needs some fine tuning -


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

Swiss, you taking orders?

I have a few ideas for mods I've been wanting to do to my TT.

One of them being a storage box in the rear center console, where the old iphone charger was (on pre-facelift).

also love your reverse camera mount, that is brilliant!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *prefuse07* - No, unfortunately not.  The phone mount turned out okay. A bit of sanding and some matte black plastic paint and it wouldn't look half bad. I think if I made another one I'd angle it back a bit more, and move it slightly forward. If you position the camera horizontally, it works okay. But vertically it tends to touch the environmental controls.

Honestly, I'm just designing bits and pieces for fun on Tinkercad and then testing them on my colleagues 150-Euro, ANET A8 3, 3D printer. It's more of a proof of concept hobby than commercial marketing and sales. But I'm happy to share my designs with anyone who wants to play around and modify them for their own use.

The reverse camera mount is the next project so once it's printed I have my old license plate light and a reverse camera and will do a complete build and test fit.


----------



## prefuse07 (Oct 3, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *prefuse07* - No, unfortunately not.  The phone mount turned out okay. A bit of sanding and some matte black plastic paint and it wouldn't look half bad. I think if I made another one I'd angle it back a bit more, and move it slightly forward. If you position the camera horizontally, it works okay. But vertically it tends to touch the environmental controls.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just designing bits and pieces for fun on Tinkercad and then testing them on my colleagues 150-Euro, ANET A8 3, 3D printer. It's more of a proof of concept hobby than commercial marketing and sales. But I'm happy to share my designs with anyone who wants to play around and modify them for their own use.
> 
> ...


Let us know how your backup cam mount works -- i'd happily pay you to do one + shipping, if it turns out solid and you are pleased with it  Still need to get a better headunit than my RNSE-PU and backup cam, so researching it


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *prefuse07* - Your profile states you're in the SF Bay area. I'm sure you could find someone locally who could print one for you if you just give them the file. Quick look at Yelp and these came up.

https://all3dp.com/1/best-free-cad-soft ... -printing/

I'd be curious what these shops charge for printing. I suspect you just send them the file and they either charge you by the job based on the material, or by the time it takes to print it.

I'm only using PLA filament since it's cheap and easy to print prototypes. But it's definitely not suitable for automotive applications. You'd really want it printed in either ABS, Nylon, PC, PETG or something similar to these which is much more durable. If you're unsure about which material to use, just let the shop know how this will be used and they can make a recommendation.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm loving the ideas to re-purpose the ashtray.

I'd love to see an option where the phone can slot in and only have the top peeping out so as not to block HVAC controls.

It would be out of the way, no chance of playing with the screen, easily pushed in and removed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's one -

https://www.shapeways.com/product/LLTYW ... 6s-7-8-se2


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

So here's the first prototype 3D print of the reverse camera mount for the license plate light. It printed out quite well but still needs a bit of surface work but nothing that can't be smoothed out with a bit of Scotch-Brite. For reference, this took about 2.5 hours to print.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's the 3D printed mount assembly using a generic reverse camera and fitted to the OEM license plate light. In retrospect, I'll make both mounting surfaces (where the light and camera attach) a bit thinner by at least half the current thickness. The design was originally intended to accommodate the camera's threaded stud and lock-nut. However by removing the threaded stud completely, I can reduce the current thickness (20mm) by half, which will also eliminate the unused surface next to where the camera is mounted.

The material is strong enough that going thinner will be okay. Plus, this material is not really intended for actually use since it's quite weak and won't hold up in this particular application. For the "real thing" this should be printed in nylon, nylon-carbon or ABS filament. I also avoid any additional hardware by bonding the assembly using 1mm thick, double sided adhesive foam tape which also provides a seal against water ingress. The voids on the back where the cable is routed and the hole through the lens would be filled with either epoxy or RTV silicone to keep everything weather-proof.

I've also posted a picture of the commercially available one-piece, light-revers camera which I currently have installed in my Roadster for comparison. But I think for a first attempt, this 3D mounting plate isn't too disappointing. 

Comments and critiques are welcome!

*Reverse Camera and OEM Light Prep - *

























*Installation and Mounting - *


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Is it possible to 3d print plastic as smooth as glass? i really want to move the bi-xenon high beam out of the projector. Need a very smooth surface for the reflector. Bi-xenon headlight is very horrible, the difference between low and high beam is only 25%. It's really stupid to put high beam in the projector which is focus on a very narrow spot. On my Honda, that use projector for low beam and reflector for high beam the difference between low and high is more or less 200%. :x

Is it possible to 3d print a PCV hose connector?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Wolvez* - Much of the surface finish results of 3D printing depend on the material, temperatures, print rates and nozzle sizes. Keep in mind my parts are being produced on a very inexpensive 3D printer, using a rather low temperature material. So the results are pretty rough and will require quite a bit of hand work to get a perfectly blemish-free surface. It's good enough for concept models, prototypes and hobby bits and pieces, but nothing "professional" shall we say.

For automotive applications, OEM production parts use additives in their injection molded plastics such as Glass Fibers (G or GF), Talc (T or TV) or Mineral (M or MF) to increase desired characteristics; e.g. glass fibers are typically used for additional tensile strength, talc is used as a stiffener and minerals are used for heat resistance and to minimize thermal expansion.

3D printing filaments which are most often used for automotive applications include nylon, carbon fiber-nylon, ABS and I believe PVC may also be available. However these materials require much higher nozzle temperatures and in the case of nylon-carbon fiber filaments, ruby tipped nozzles. Also, these materials tend to out-gas at higher temperatures so you need enclosed printers with really good ventilation. Generally speaking, these types of printers are found in commercial print shops, not the average hobbyist's garage.

I would recommended contacting a local 3D printing shop, talk to them about your project and see what materials and capabilities they can provide.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Here's one -
> 
> https://www.shapeways.com/product/LLTYW ... 6s-7-8-se2


OOOOoooOOOOO sorry i totally forgot to search for this but, yes, this is exactly what i meant!


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Here's the 3D printed mount assembly using a generic reverse camera and fitted to the OEM license plate light. In retrospect, I'll make both mounting surfaces (where the light and camera attach) a bit thinner by at least half the current thickness. The design was originally intended to accommodate the camera's threaded stud and lock-nut. However by removing the threaded stud completely, I can reduce the current thickness (20mm) by half, which will also eliminate the unused surface next to where the camera is mounted.
> 
> The material is strong enough that going thinner will be okay. Plus, this material is not really intended for actually use since it's quite weak and won't hold up in this particular application. For the "real thing" this should be printed in nylon, nylon-carbon or ABS filament. I also avoid any additional hardware by bonding the assembly using 1mm thick, double sided adhesive foam tape which also provides a seal against water ingress. The voids on the back where the cable is routed and the hole through the lens would be filled with either epoxy or RTV silicone to keep everything weather-proof.
> 
> ...


Nice job!! [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's the latest 3D printed revision of the Reverse Camera License Plate Light Mounting Plate. You notice this newer version is much slimmer. Unfortunately, due to the limitations of the printer and the filament material, this new revision won't be actually fitted. It's just for proof of concept. I need a more precise printer that can handle the higher temperature filaments (ABS or Nylon) which would be suited for this application -

In retrospect, since the geometry of this design is not that complicated, if 3D printing isn't an option, milling one of aluminum should be pretty straight forward. Finish it off with paint, powder coat or better yet hard anodized.


----------



## rymono (Aug 4, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Get yourself a 3D printer and the sky's the limit!  This, and many files like it, are available for free. Once you have the source file, you can change the dimensions, and do whatever you'd like to it. There are tons of free-ware 3D CAD files out there (e.g. Meshmixer, TinkerCAD, Ultimaker Cura, etc.) that are pretty simple to use and will work with almost all the 3D printers out there.
> 
> If you want to see what it's like to manipulate the model, follow these instructions -
> 
> ...


This is something I've been looking for, for AGES!

I really wanted to get something like this: https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk2 ... 2-2967210/

So if I use the files as a template above and customise with some free CAD software, I'll be able to make a phone holder for my Samsung Galaxy S10.

Do you have any tips on how to design something in CAD? I'll need to think about the dimensions of my phone (including its case) and how to incorporate the USB-C cable into it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There are a number of free-ware CAD programs like *FreeCAD*; (https://www.freecadweb.org/) but if you're new to CAD software, they can have a bit of a steep learning curve.

I managed to do my 3D models with *Tinkercad* because I wasn't fussy about dimensions or tolerances. Pretty simple to use, although not that precise, but it's probably the easiest CAD program to use and the files can be converted for 3D printing. There are a number of good Youtube tutorials to see how it works.

You can import a number of CAD files directly into Tinkercad including STL, OBJ and SVG. For 3D printing, you can export as OBJ, STL and GLTG. For laster cutting, SVG.


----------



## rymono (Aug 4, 2021)

Thank you. I'm just on TinkerCAD as we speak. Looking over the dimensions of my phone and its case, it looks like it's too big to fit


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The ashtray phone holder design is a bit limited. It works okay for the smaller Apple 5, and some of the smaller Android phones. But anything much larger (wider) will be a challenge.

Some years ago, I sacrificed the center vent to install a suction disc for my Tomtom navi (I hate the RNS-E navigation). I and have since "upgraded" it with neodymium magnets behind the disc so it now works to hold my phone. I also got rid of the suction cup since the Tomtom had a habit of falling off if I left it in the car too long, and simply epoxied a 50mm steel washer in place of the suction cup.

Works like a charm for both the phone and/or Tomtom!

*DIY - Vent Mount for GPS and/or Smartphone*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1930775


----------



## ednet (Aug 28, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Just modeled a reverse camera mounting plate to fit over the left OEM license plate light. It's similar to the Motormax reverse camera I have, but would requiring drilling a hole through your OEM light in order the pass the camera cable through, and into the rear deck.
> 
> There's a slot where the camera cable can be routed through mounting plate and into the light. After which it could be filled with silicone or epoxy.
> 
> ...


Awesome build! Could you send me the STL ? I would really like to try out your reverse cam mod on my TTS. Thanks!!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I've sent you a PM. I'll have to send you the zip file via email as I can't attach it in the new Forum template.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who wants to use the reverse camera mounting plate, be aware of the alignment issue when installing the camera as shown here.

Since the license plate light is not perpendicular to the center line of the vehicle, the camera will need to be rotated slightly to compensate as shown in the images below.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's a review of printing parts with *NylonX*, a carbon-fiber filled PA-12 Nylon material. This video demonstrates printing a motor bracket as an alternative to milling aluminum on a CNC. However it seems this material would be perfect for the Reverse Camera Mount and other automotive parts -


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm adding this for anyone looking for a 3D printing project. It's a concept drawing for a wedge-mount to retrofit fan jet washers. The post where this exists can be found here -








Retrofitting "Fan Jet" Windshield Washers


Hi guys is it possible to change the standard washer jets to the fan style jets on a Mk2 TT? UPDATE & EDIT - Yes it is! You'll need these two fan jets from an Audi A6. The part numbers are: • Left: 4G0955987A • Right: 4G0955988A And as noted later in this post (see the video from IPG3.6 on...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

